# Replacement Gunners up bands



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I've tried searching and can't seem to come up with anything even though I know I've seen this discussed.

Where are you guys getting your replacement winger rubber banding? I've got a Gunners Up SOG and have a broken band.

Thanks,
Troy


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I am gettin them from Gunners up .


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I just bought it from Zinger. The outside diameter seems a little large but they work fine.


----------



## Ed Hogan (Mar 14, 2007)

McMaster Carr ph# 404-346-7000 part # 5234K43 .91 per ft. if you buy 25 ft. Works perfect.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Not much saving from McMaster, maybe a couple bucks. Is there any benefit from buying from there?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I friend told me he buys his at a dive shop, ie skin divers shop.
Take a small sample with you. What he showed me was a band that had a very small hole in it and thick outside rubber.
For what it's worth, thats the same rubber I got from Gunners up the last time.
Can't remember what I paid them, seems like around 25.00.


----------



## h2oknine (Mar 15, 2005)

I believe our club just purchased a 50' roll from dogs afield. Icut them to length and I replaced my self.


----------



## Slinger Guru (Apr 7, 2006)

Retriever Specialists sells 3/16" ID X 1/8" wall (standard size winger rubber) or 7/16" OD for $1.00 a foot. This is the size used by most launchers.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

i think fetchem up . com sells it by the rolls


----------

